# My 200sx s13



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

Im a new joiner and thought id post my ride pic

My 200sx s13


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Very clean and shiny. Need more pics though.


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

more here:
Site


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Freaking sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

kit isnt my style
but i love the 180sx


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> kit isnt my style
> but i love the 180sx


I know what you mean, i reckon if i could do it all again i would not go for that side skirt or massive rear spoiler but its too late so wehayy


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks damn good for an '89!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

agreed
looks so good for a car thats 15 years old


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice 180..what kind of engine u got in there?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

very clean. Good job on the ride. Looks good to be 15 years old


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

where is your radiator if you mounted your FMIC in the same spot? or did i just look at the pictures wrong?!?!?


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

WRteam200sx said:


> where is your radiator if you mounted your FMIC in the same spot? or did i just look at the pictures wrong?!?!?


No your right i did take out the rad and the FMIC was a drop in. The rad however doesnt fit that good but is jammed in behind it. 



Nismo1997 said:


> very nice 180..what kind of engine u got in there?


Engine is a ca18det click my Technical Specs for details. 

Thanx for comments guys she was a wreck when i got her !


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn thats one clean 200sx, I wish we had some like that here in Limerick.

Edit: I like how people are calling it a 180sx :fluffy:


----------

